# Favorite video/series!!?



## vict0rydew (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone have a favorite video series they always go to everytime the want to watch some gnarly shreddin?
Mine happens to be Sunday in the park from bear mountain!!
Post your favorite videos/series here 

Sunday In The Park 2012 Episode 8 | SNOWBOARDING | tv.transworld


----------



## vict0rydew (Jan 23, 2012)

Come on guyss I wanna see some sick ass videos!!


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

torstein.net good riding and its pretty funny


----------



## vict0rydew (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I've watched all his in the face games! They're hilarious!


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been watching some of the "I Ride Park City" videos, really like the quality and the mix of tricks and styles

I Ride Park City


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I liked Sunday in the park until the skinny stance invasion. I'll still turn it on every Sunday, but if I see a single skinny stance I close it. So sick of it.


----------



## vict0rydew (Jan 23, 2012)

KBNYY said:


> I've been watching some of the "I Ride Park City" videos, really like the quality and the mix of tricks and styles
> 
> I Ride Park City


I watched some and they are pretty good!! I think I like Bear's park layout better though. Would kill to go to either though!!!


----------



## vict0rydew (Jan 23, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> I liked Sunday in the park until the skinny stance invasion. I'll still turn it on every Sunday, but if I see a single skinny stance I close it. So sick of it.


Dewww! Haven't even noticed that! I'll have to go back and check that out..


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It's gotten much better. It was horrible the end of last year and the beginning of this year. It's OK now, especially when Mr. Vine saves the whole video. :laugh: He is worth watching it alone.


----------



## vict0rydew (Jan 23, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> It's gotten much better. It was horrible the end of last year and the beginning of this year. It's OK now, especially when Mr. Vine saves the whole video. :laugh: He is worth watching it alone.


HAHAHA agreed! :thumbsup:


----------

